# Which Eastern Europe clinic is best for us older mom's?



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm thinking of going to Ukraine or Czech for treatment.  Does anyone if one clinic is better or worse for us older mom's? I'm 45 now.  I'll be using de/di.

Thanks,

Cathy


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

I think they are much of a muchness now, you need to contact all the clinics armed with your questions and decide which one feels the best for you.

I went to ISIDA (KIEV - Ukraine) and was lucky enough to get twins first go at 42, they arrived a week before my 43rd birthday. 

Good luck

K


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

yes they are seem to have similar sucess,  some will want more tests (isida) some the waiting list is getting long (reprofit), I think you should try and read all the relevant boards and find out what suits in terms of time, money etc. I think they all sound great and know it would be hard to chose from, for some reason my first choice would be czech, I have just grown used to that idea and got my partner to think of that destination.


----------

